# Measuring angelfish?



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

What is the maximum size of angelfish Vertically and horizontally?

I have always been confused on how the measurement is taken lol. I see so many different numbers and I never know if they are talking about vertical or horizontal measurements.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Usually the bulk of the body is referenced. 
A pre dime size angel would be about an inch (quarter size) from fin tip to fin tip.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The measurements you see given are normally horizontal.

Angels CAN be taller than they are long. But it doesn't usually happen unless they're kept in deep enough tanks.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay cool thanks!

My 7 Medium sized angels are about 3-4 inches from nose to tip of tail (not veiltail). 

They have some more growing to do lol


----------

